# reptile/herpetology studies



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

i didnt know where else to post this thread.if anyone knows of any college,home study courses ect to do with herpetology or just reptiles in general (general interest or qualificational studies )id be grateful for any information.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I have just enrolled for the Royal Python course at Exotic Animal Care College - Home


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

compass do a course if you google it, and so do proteus


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah does anyone know if proteus is up and running because i was in touch with them a few months ago and they wasnt


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

paulskin said:


> yeah does anyone know if proteus is up and running because i was in touch with them a few months ago and they wasnt


I wouldn't recommend Proteus. From my experience with them it is not worth it. I only just got my results today, which I have to do my assignments again as it wasn't good enough for them which I don't know why as it was good work with all the right info. I have been trying to contact them for 8 months ringing every day, no answer to any emails or phones. IMO waste of time and money. I am redoing my coursework but need to find out what is wrong with it before I can ammend it, just really annoyed as I have been working with reptiles for over 10 years and they give me a really bad result and I know my stuff :banghead:.

Anyways, that is my rant for the day.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

FreddiesMum said:


> I have just enrolled for the Royal Python course at Exotic Animal Care College - Home



wow. i'm gonna do that one toooooo! 




paulskin said:


> yeah does anyone know if proteus is up and running because i was in touch with them a few months ago and they wasnt


and i've had nothing but waiting for proteus  

i'd do the compass ones, they look really good. 
the proteus one is just a basic one on looking after them. Compass actually looks like a Herpetology course.. not basic looking after my first snake kinda course like the other...

Compass Education and Training

and here's a link  

sami


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> compass do a course if you google it, and so do proteus


Proteus is a really good course to go on


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

i phoned them up and apparently they are not running at the moment


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

paulskin said:


> i phoned them up and apparently they are not running at the moment


well as long as they mark my assignments that i've sent in to them.... 

the course was paid for by the princes trust.. and i can't get any money to do a better course until i've finished this one...

sami


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

i might do the compass ones first they seem ok and are recomended....but i was looking for courses that specialize in reptiles.compass do courseson all animals and thought it may be very basic....but i need to start somewhere


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

the one on Herpetology looks really good...

it's a lot more in depth than the proteus one, and the company look a lot more professional tbh.

someone i know got fed up of waiting for proteus, and went to compass, and had everything within a week! 

sami


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah my girlfriend is doing canine studies with them and they seem brill.....very flexible,because she is taking ages on her third module because of not enough spare time and they are still giving her constant support

p.s..if anyone else who reads this thread has done a rep/herp course with compass id like to know what it was like


----------



## missbehavin (Sep 8, 2006)

whats the addy for compass


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

i have not looked at the proteus course but the compass one on herpetology looks pretty basic imo. its a shame it is only available at study level 2 unless im reading it wrong. something at level 4 i think would be well worth doing. shame you cant do boid specific courses lol

VetClick - Internet Services For Busy Veterinary Professionals. Jobs, staff, supplies, consumables, referral practices, buying agency, discussion forums, websites and lots more... seems to offer some good courses.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> wow. i'm gonna do that one toooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a quick look at the link and this was what I found:

Module1: *Amphibians* 
This introduction to the course looks at *birds* in general, how they are officially classified and what there origins are, also the characteristics that all *birds* share in one form or another. The following modules discuss and investigate the rather more specialised characteristics of different groups of birds as each of the module titles suggest.


Made me LOL - I think they need to look at their website.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I do believe Exotic Animal Welfare trust run a weekend course covering quite a bit

Exotic Animal Welfare Trust [EAWT] - "Home"


----------



## SnakeMadJack (Sep 13, 2007)

*Reptile Courses*

I can recommend the Exotic Animal Care College for specific reptile courses. The courses are run via distance learning and their prices aren't bad either.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

SnakeMadJack said:


> I can recommend the Exotic Animal Care College for specific reptile courses. The courses are run via distance learning and their prices aren't bad either.


Two courses only though, one on corn snakes and one on royal pythons, both at £75


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

they should make a general herp course!


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

or a course specific to boids


----------

